# IPTV Subscription?



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Looking for an IPTV box and subscription; specifically, must-haves are English football and champions league (in English commentary). Gracias.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

https://slamiousbuilds.com/repo is the one i use for free viewing - Google is your friend 

Davexf


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We use a very reliable one that has all the sky sports and movie channels and all the Bein sports etc. as well as boxed sets and movies on demand. The cost is 80€ per 90 days, or cheaper per 6 months or annually. You need a MAG box. We got our box and subscription from this company. 

https://www.televisiontechnology.eu/


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

I use IKTV.live
£40ish for 12 months
I’ve set it up on my 3 firesticks, iPad & iPhone via perfect player app and has everything you want/need.
Any problems I’ve had an email has sorted it within a day
A bit of a pain to set up initially but well worth the time and effort if you’re a little tech savvy.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

davexf said:


> https://slamiousbuilds.com/repo is the one i use for free viewing - Google is your friend


The op asked for an IPTV service not a geeky DIY Firestick plugin! 

I'm sure too that the vast majority will have not the first clue as to what to do with your link.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

MataMata said:


> The op asked for an IPTV service not a geeky DIY Firestick plugin!
> 
> I'm sure too that the vast majority will have not the first clue as to what to do with your link.


Hola 

This link is for Android boxes and the instructions are on Google as indicated

Further, this does contain an IPTV service as well as films etc. and is FREE 

Davexf


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> This link is for Android boxes and the instructions are on Google as indicated
> 
> ...


Apologies but like mata I’m at a loss as to what you would do with a link like this ans I certainly would not be downloading unknown files to my devices without further information. I appreciate “ google is your friends” but that’s now always the case.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What do you actually get with IPTV? Some of the services as mentioned above seem very expensive.

My less than 40 euro android box and my UK IPN (so cheap I can't remember what it costs) provides Amazon, Netflix and Iplayer with all UK tv channels plus catchup. It all costs less than 50 euros a year as I share Netflix with two friends (based in Belgium). 

Nothing 'tech' or fiddly. Just load the effin' Android box and off you go.

Mind you we've been promised fibra within a month so I might scrap the lot and get one of those 
dodgy boxes that provide thousands of channels from everywhere. The only thing I haven't got at the moment is football, cricket and the latest movies.

Or I might not as 99% of those channels are rubbish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What do you actually get with IPTV? Some of the services as mentioned above seem very expensive.
> 
> My less than 40 euro android box and my UK IPN (so cheap I can't remember what it costs) provides Amazon, Netflix and Iplayer with all UK tv channels plus catchup. It all costs less than 50 euros a year as I share Netflix with two friends (based in Belgium).
> 
> ...


I recently bought a Firestick. Best 40€ I've ever spent.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> I recently bought a Firestick. Best 40€ I've ever spent.


Question Xabiaxica


I have Netflix courtesy of my daughter. With a fire stick do I need a smart tv and do I download Netflix onto the fire stick. 


I hate having to keep connecting laptop to TV


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

IPTV is only as good as the quality of your wifi. If you have a poor or unstable signal then your IPTV content will buffer and freeze, and no amount of extra hardware will combat this, especially not the hardware extenders. If you can connect your router directly into your TV through an ethernet cable it is better than relying on WIFI.

A hacked firestick is no longer a firestick and will not automatically get the support and updates from Amazon. Those that use them will extol their virtues but when they stop working most ordinary mortals will not know how to get them working again.

Also these free applications trawl the internet for free, usually illegal and un-monitored, streaming services. If these services are very popular then they will get overloaded and the quality will suffer.

I am not saying these devices do not work as they patently do, and lots of people use them.

What I am saying is that you will get what you pay for. A subscription based IPTV provider will give you a fixed set of channels with monitored quality for a set price. You will also get a no nonsense easy to use menu to navigate through the available channels. You will also get support when things go wrong. The company will have a legitimate website and contactable office, and will also hold a licence to stream the content in the first place.

If all you want is the usual freeview service you would get in UK with no catch up, a one off satellite system with no ongoing costs would be the way to go. A dish and receiver would cost around 350€ to have installed professionally, depending on where you live and a suitable siting point.


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Just download the Netflix app onto the firestick. I can’t remember but it might already be pre loaded onto it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Question Xabiaxica
> 
> 
> I have Netflix courtesy of my daughter. With a fire stick do I need a smart tv and do I download Netflix onto the fire stick.
> ...


As long as the TV has a USB port you're good to go. 

I can't remember if Netflix was already on it tbh - but it's easy to download.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

IPTV stands for "Internet Protocol TeleVision" and is simply obtaining a TV program through the internet as opposed to satellite or terrestrial through the air. 

Some areas can get satellite TV whereas others cannot and terrestrial TV in this country is Spanish language albeit sometimes with other languages optional. 

If you pay a subscription it should give you a simple menu system for stated channels but a number of people have found that some of these subscription systems have been run illegally and the Guardia Civil have raided the premises and cut the service. 

The two most popular methods of the other IPTV systems are the Amazon Firestick and the Android box using Kodi. There are companies that will set up these for you at a price. There are helpful video and instructions on both YouTube and Google search should you wish to DIY - you don't have to be too technically minded - just able to follow instructions in the main 

Davexf


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> IPTV stands for "Internet Protocol TeleVision" and is simply obtaining a TV program through the internet as opposed to satellite or terrestrial through the air.
> 
> ...


We have an android box....no idea of the name of the box. We use the mobdro app to watch bbc etc there is an app on there for Netflix. Do I simply log onto Netflix then and watch it on the TV.p without connecting to laptop?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> We have an android box....no idea of the name of the box. We use the mobdro app to watch bbc etc there is an app on there for Netflix. Do I simply log onto Netflix then and watch it on the TV.p without connecting to laptop?


Yes, if there is a Netflix app on the box you should be able to watch it directly on the TV. You´ll have to log in with your Netflix password of course and depending on your subscription, you might not be able to access it on more than one device.

The other alternative is to stick a Chromecast dongle into a USB port on your TV and cast whatever you like from the laptop (or phone or tablet) without having to use a cable.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> IPTV stands for "Internet Protocol TeleVision" and is simply obtaining a TV program through the internet as opposed to satellite or terrestrial through the air.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining that. I had an illegal subscription, I think the server was in Bulgaria or somewhere, it was closed down and the next day we were up and running with the new server based in Macedonia or some other exotic place. It had all the Sky stuff, BT Sport, BEIN, loads of uptodate movies ... all BBC channels and catchup. 

I've not got it now as we haven't yet got fibra, should come within a month. I don't really need all that, my OH wanted it as she was a football fanatic. What would I get with a respectable legal IPTV subscription that I haven't got now with IPlayer and Netflix, Amazon?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thank you for explaining that. I had an illegal subscription, I think the server was in Bulgaria or somewhere, it was closed down and the next day we were up and running with the new server based in Macedonia or some other exotic place. It had all the Sky stuff, BT Sport, BEIN, loads of uptodate movies ... all BBC channels and catchup.
> 
> I've not got it now as we haven't yet got fibra, should come within a month. I don't really need all that, my OH wanted it as she was a football fanatic. What would I get with a respectable legal IPTV subscription that I haven't got now with IPlayer and Netflix, Amazon?


Hola 

IPlayer gives the BBC stuff, you might like All4, ITV hub, My5 etc for other "English" channels - A legal subscription should give all the freeview channel - well most 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> IPlayer gives the BBC stuff, you might like All4, ITV hub, My5 etc for other "English" channels - A legal subscription should give all the freeview channel - well most
> 
> Davexf


Never watch any of those- so will stick to what Ive got with IPlayer and Netflix. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots of illegal / semi-legal and generally shady suggestions here, but nobody has suggested the legal provider of UK football in Spain called DAZN. 10€ per month, no contract so you can stop paying in the off season and you can watch it on virtually any device. No VPNs, no software piracy, no Bulgarian remote servers, just the right money going to the legal service provider.

Too radical?


----------



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

I actually have DAZN from Canada. But here, it's with Spanish commentary. I really prefer the English one. And not sure if it shows the EPL here or not (in Canada it has the exclusive rights to broadcast the EPL and Champs League).

Android box... I had that once. Did all the monkey work to install this and that and go through this and that repository. In the end, the links to the live sports or movies or whatever would expire on a weekly basis, and I had to find new ones. It was very annoying (this is at least 5 years ago).

Friends in Canada paid $15 (about 10 euros) per month for an IPTV service that had thousands of channels with really, really good quality. Not sure if they were legal or not, but couldn't find fault with the quality.


----------

